# fishing on wednesday



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

I will be at bridge bait wed morning around 6:30 am to make a morning fishing run to bastrop. Any one wanting to go all you have to do is show up and buy your own bait. I have a 19 ft Mako. It only takes about 4 gal to make the run.


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

This is a no go day. Checking my steering and tilt at 5:30 am and it broke at the helm. I was completely loaded and ready to go.


----------

